# A new composition for the spring



## hanako (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi,

I composed this last week. The recording quality is not great but I'd still appreciate any feedback about the composition. Thanks.

Here it is:





Hanako


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I like it.

It's definitely "Oriental" music (as opposed to Western classical music), but it's quite good, and I enjoyed listening to it.


----------

